# 25rss Vs. Lexus Gx470



## yavery (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Do you think it would be safe to tow an Outback 25RSS with
a Lexus GX470.

The tow rating for this vehicule is 6500 pounds and the wheelbase is
110 inches I believe ...

Thanks for your input!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

By Outbackâ€™s specs I think the 25RSS comes in right around the 6500lb mark.

I just had my rig weighed with the TV attached and 4 adult passengers. This included all the gear in the TT with the TT dry

The weight on the TV wheels (loaded for camping but dry) rang out to around 5000 LB. Understand that that did not include the tong weight which is/was unknown.

The point of all this is that he GVW (TT - 25RSS & TV - 2004 Suburban) came out to 13,020 LB. That's 20 LB over the TV GVW rating which doesn't make me happy but I'm dealing with it.

Accordingly, check your GVW rating on the TV. That is more of a factor than the tow rating of the vehicle. (Don't forget to include the weight of the passengers).

As far as the wheelbase, there is a formula for it. If I can find it I'll post it for you. Iâ€™ll also try and find the exact numbers for all the weights Iâ€™m working with.

Bill


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

I am a little confused. Did your tow vehicle weigh 5000 lbs on the wheels or did the 25rss weigh 5000 lbs on the wheels? Must be the 25rss or you're saying that the 25rss weighs ~8000 lbs.



bill_pfaff said:


> The weight on the TV wheels (loaded for camping but dry) rang out to around 5000 LB. Understand that that did not include the tong weight which is/was unknown.
> 
> The point of all this is that he GVW (TT - 25RSS & TV - 2004 Suburban) came out to 13,020 LB. That's 20 LB over the TV GVW rating which doesn't make me happy but I'm dealing with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Definitions
GAWR	Gross Axle Weight Rating	The maximum weight a particular axle should be loaded with
GVWR	Gross Vehicle Weight Rating	Total allowable weight of the unit including all the people and/or equipment (The TV and the TV each have their own GVWR)
GCWR	Gross Combination Weight Rating	Total allowable weight of the TV, TT and all people and equipment combined

Weights
25RSS	GAWR (Front)	GAWR (Rear)	GVWR	Dry Weight	Tong Weight	Carrying Capacity	Total
Brochure 4655	306	1345	6306
TT Sticker	2750	2750	6000 
Actual	2980	2720	? ?

2004 Suburban	GAWR (Front)	GAWR (Rear)	GVWR	Max Trailer Weight	GCWR 
TV (Book)	3600	4000	7200	7500	13000 
Actual	3180	4140	? 13020

I hope the charts above come through OK. Iâ€™ll check after I post and if they didnâ€™t Iâ€™ll email them to you. Let me know if you can't figure them out.

Here are the particulars:
Â· As stated before, the TT & TV were loaded for camping (Dry, no fresh water and all tanks empty). Weigh in included 4 adults of moderate weight. 
Â· Actual GVW for the TV, actual GVW of the TT, and the tong weight are unknown because the TV & TT were connected as one unit with each axle weighed independently.

In summation
Although the Suburban has a GCWR of 13000lb and the TT combined axle weight is only 5700 LB if you add everything together (all independent axle weights) Iâ€™m 20lb over the TV GCWR. Not a good thing but like I said Iâ€™m dealing with it.

I canâ€™t find an offical rule anywhere for wheelbase but I think the rule of thumb is;
20 feet for 110 inches of wheelbase and an additional foot for every 4 additional inches

Hope this helps. There are a lot of sites out there for towing and Iâ€™m sure that someone will give you a good one.

Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the Length Rule of Thumb, based on my experience with a TrailBlazer and a 23' trailer I wouldn't recomend it in your situation. The other factor to explore is the frontal area.

*Wheel Base Rule of Thumb*
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, F-150's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest.

*Trailer Frontal Area Rule of Thumb*
Some manufacturers have established guidelines for the maximum trailer frontal area (square footage) which they recommend for safe towing. I read this in a Ford Motor Company publication I recently acquired at a local dealership. Consult your dealer for specifics regarding your tow vehicle.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Let me try one more time.

The definitions came through OK so here is anoter shot at the numbers.

Also you may want to read the kjp1969 posting (two postings before yours) in the "Towing Issues & Vehicles" section.

TT-25RSS	
Brochure Specs	
Dry Weight 4655
Tong Weight 306
Carrying Capacity 1345
Total Weight per Brochure 6306

TT StickerSpecs	
GAWR (Front) 2750
GAWR (Rear) 2750
Total Sticker 5500

TT Actual	
Front 2980
Rear 2720
Total Actual 5700

2004 Suburban	
TV Book Spcs	
GAWR (Front) 3600
GAWR (Rear) 4000
GVWR 7200
Max Trailer Weight 7500
GCWR 13000

TV Actual	
Front 3180
Rear 4140

Gross Actual Combined Vehicle Weight 13020


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Bill, do you plan on getting the 'burb weighed separately? I was able to get my Avalanche and 26RS weighed at a local stone yard a few months ago, and posted the results, I just don't remember the thread's name, so I will reprint here for all,

TV 2002 Avalanche 1500 4x4 5.3L Vortec 3.73:1 gears, full gas, me in the drivers seat nothing else but the hitch bar 6180# (I didn't weigh it by the axle)

Combined Wgt 12360

Trailer axle wgt 5400

Using arithmatic, and the above numbers, total wgt of TT is 6180, with 780# of it on the tongue. I have since removed some stuff from the camper, and realized that I unwittingly had almost 1/2 tank of fresh water, and about 1/3 tank of grey. That accounted for the overweight trailer. I haven't had a chance to weigh it again, but I will definately be doing that to verify that I brought at least the TT under gross wgt.

The truck is a different story, and the only way to fix it is to upgrade to at least a 2500HD, and that is not in the checkbook right now, so I will make do with what I have.

To answer the original question though, I don't think the Lexus is up to pulling the 25RSS.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Honestly, in two years of camping (and actually caring about towing campers), I have never seen a luxury SUV towing a travel trailer. Maybe a popup, but never a travel trailer. Besides GMC, Chevy, Ford, and Dodge, the only others I have seen are Toyota and Nissan. Never Caddy, Lexus, Infinity, BMW, etc.

Randy


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

To get to the bottom line.....no, I wouldn't.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like a very marginal combination at best. I don't think you would be happy in the long run.


----------



## yavery (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies ...

I currently don't have neither TT nor TV ... But am looking to buying both
at the same time (or at least in prevision of one another) to make sure they
match. This is why I was asking ...

I have always had JAPANESE cars/trucks and was satisfied, except with Nissan
with which we are currently having many small problems (Pathfinder). I wasn't
willing to go towards a pickup, so my only choice left was the GX470 which has
the highest tow rating (6,5000pounds) in the JAP/NON-PICKUP category. The
other JAPS/NON-PICKUP were from Nissan ... Maybe I missed some makes/models ?

Any other idea for a TV that would be adequate for towing a 25RSS, because we
quite like that model ?

Thanks!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

3/4 ton Yukon XL, 3.73 gears, 8 liter big block motor. That'll do ya.

Randy

Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

yavery said:


> Any other idea for a TV that would be adequate for towing a 25RSS, because we
> quite like that model ?
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]47671[/snapback]​


Of the Japanese tv's, there are few. I think the Pathfinder Armada can tow something like 9000lb., which should be plenty.

Kevin P.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There are quite a few of us towing with the Nissan Armada
I'm towing 26RS and there are others towing bigger
Plenty of power to spare best choice I made.

Don


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

This is a bad topic for me to get started on.........Jap......


----------



## yavery (Aug 2, 2005)

There's no way I'm going with the Armada nor the Infiniti QX56, altough they would
be plenty powerfull. I've had too many issues (mfg quality and dealer service related)
with Nissan with our current Pathfinder ...

I guess I'll be trying the Americans for the first time in my life...







My grand-father
used to be a MERCURY/FORD adept, so I will probably follow in his footsteps. I looked
at the Expedition Limited and find that it's a very nice and well equiped vehicule, with
plenty power to spare.

I'm sure that with this TV, I would be plenty comfortable towing a 25RSS TT, altough I
would be above the wheel base recommendation, but I guess everyone with SUVs
are anyways ...

I guess that'd be a better choice for a TV, right?


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

That would be an awesome choice.








I hope that you have good luck with the American choice. I believe that the quality of american trucks and autos are right there with the rest of the world. And I'm not just saying that, I truly believe that. Back in the 70's and early 80's? No, it probably wasn't.


----------

